# Kaufberatung: Gaming PC, insbesondere GraKa!



## trilliansays (10. Juni 2015)

Hey liebe Community,

ich, als alternde Gamerin habe mich nach laaanger Pause wieder ins Zocken verliebt. Nun ist jedoch all mein früheres Fachwissen völlig veraltet! Mein Ziel: Ein Midrange Gaming PC. Jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe: Ich möchte eine Grafikkarte um die 200-240 Euro in folgendes System einbauen und überhaupt wissen, ob ich da nicht völligen Unsinn zusammengestellt habe 

HV20I546DE    Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box    183,99 €
HV1150UTDE    ASUS H97-PLUS, Sockel 1150, ATX    94,99 €
HV30CM35DE    Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO  - Intel/AMD    32,99 €
HV20KL24DE    4GB HyperX FURY Black 1866MHz DDR3 CL10    30,99 €
HV20KL24DE    4GB HyperX FURY Black 1866MHz DDR3 CL10    30,99 €
HV203AXCDE    Aerocool GT-A Midi-Tower - weiß Window    67,99 €
HVR500L8DE    be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W    64,99 €
HV13W1CBDE    WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's       52,99 €
HV12SE81DE    Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6Gb/s 120 GB       72,99 €

Wer kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen oder mich sogar vor schrecklichen Fehlkäufen bewahren? Danke im Voraus für deine Zeit!
(DVD Laufwerk & OS brauche ich übrigens nicht, habe ich bereits)

Beeeste Grüße,
Isabella


----------



## DocHN83 (10. Juni 2015)

Also : 
Ich würd zb n paar Euro beim Board sparen und zb n AS Rock H97 Pro4 nehmen, das gibts für 83 Euro und reicht vollkommen.
Ram : Crucial Ballistix Sport ein 2x4GB Kit kostet um die 51 Euro
Damit haben wir schonmal eine Ersparnis von ca 25-30 Euro im Vergleich zu deinem obigen Setup. Die wiederrum würden ja ein etwas höheres Budget bei der Graka zu lassen - da bietet sich dann eine R9 280X mE perfekt an. Oder sogar eine R9 290 - wenn für von 240 Euro ausgehen, dass du dir als Limit gesetzt hattest.
 Alternativ eine Geforce GTX 960 - wobei die Radeon R9 280X halt schneller ist. Damit hast du aufjedenfall ein solides Setup mit dem du aktuelle Titel ohne Probleme spielen kannst und auch für die Zukunft ne ordentliche Zeit gewappnet bist. Besser wirds nur mit nem Xeon Prozessor - der kostet aber halt gleich knapp 80 Euro mehr und geht schon in Richtung Highend.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus.

Du kannst aber ein wenig sparen: 

- beim Mainboard eines von ASRock oder Gigabyte mit H97-Chipsatz (steht im Namen) und dabei vlt auch nur mATX, dann steht ein H97M im Namen, das spart so 10-20€
- beim RAM müsste es auch 2x4GB-Kits geben für 55€ - zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...Ballistix+Sport+Series+DDR3-1600,+CL9.article
- der Kühler ist schon was arg "fett" - da könntest du auch einen für nur 25€ nehmen und wärst gut bedient. Nebenbei: wenn der PC zusammengebaut werden soll, dann wird Dir hardwareversand den Kühler vlt. nur beilegen zum Selber einbauen, denn nur leichte, kleine Kühler sind für den Transport gut geeignet
- Netzteil kannst du das System Power 7 nehmen
- ne SSD mit 120-128GB müsste es auch für 60€ geben  http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid...k+X110+128GB,+6,4cm+(2.5),+SATA+6Gb+s.article   bzw. für 100€ auch schon 240GB  http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid...+Plus+++++++++++240GB+SDSSDA-240G-G25.article

Je nach dem, was du davon vlt. noch umsetzt, reicht es bei der Grafikkarte vlt. für eine AMD R9 290. Ansonsten wäre für 200-250€ entweder eine AMD R9 280X gut, oder eine Nvidia GTX 960 - die ist aber langsamer, ca 15%. Dafür braucht die weniger Strom als die R9 280X. FALLS du den Konfigurator benutzt für den PC-Zusammenbau, kann es auch sein, dass du deswegen dann doch mehr Watt beim Netzteil nehmen musst, bzw. wenn du ZUERST das Netzteil festlegst, dann werden Dir bestimmte Karten nicht angezeigt, weil die (angeblich) zB 600W brauchen bzw. der Hersteller es "empfiehlt", was aber nur bei Billigst-Netzteilen korrekt wäre.

Benutzt du den Konfigurator?


----------



## Fixbesteck (10. Juni 2015)

Ich sag es gleich vorweg, ich arbeite bei Samsung. Ich stehe unseren Produkten durchaus kritisch gegenüber aber bei der SSD machst du nix falsch. Ich habe zwei 830 und die laufen wie die Bienchen. Ich kann dir empfehlen auch noch eine Zweite zu nehmen. Ich habe ne kleine genommen für Windows und ne große für die Spiele. Ist vor allem praktisch wenn du Windows mal platt machen mußt, dann mußt du die Spiele nicht neu installieren. Inwieweit sich allerdings eine SSD und eine HDD vertragen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich weiß nur durch einen Testaufbau bei uns auf Arbeit, dass die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede astronomisch sind und ich fast glaube, dass die HDD mit der SSD kaum mithalten kann.
Wahrscheinlich gibts hier Leute die da noch mehr Ahnung haben aber ich empfehle dir, nimm ne 120 GB SSD für Windows und dann ne 250 GB SSD für die Spiele. Und wenn die dann irgendwann voll ist kannst du ja noch ne 250 GB nachkaufen wenn auch die Preise weiter runter sind. Aber mischen würde ich nicht.

Ach und übrigens habe ich meinen PC von:
http://www.mindfactory.de/
Da kannst du dann noch Preise vergleichen und die bieten auch nen guten Service an.


LG Thomas


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

@Fixbesteck: einige Spiele profitieren von einer SSD, aber "nur" beim Laden und GANZ selten auch bei der Performance, zB laden manche OpenWorld-Spiele so viel nach, dass eine HDD gerade so der Grund dafür sein kann, dann man "nur" 50 FPS hat, und mit ner SSD hast du dann doch mehr FPS, oder dass man ab und an Mini-Ruckler hat, die bei ner SSD nicht auftauchen. Ansonsten kann man problemlos auch "mischen", aber man muss halt selber wissen, wie viel Platz man braucht. Ich bräuchte zB 1000GB SSD nur für die Games, das ist mir einfach noch zu teuer   aber meine Musik-Software sowie auch manche Games sind auf ner 240/256GB SSD, ne Samsung 840.


*edit* bei MediaMarkt gäb es die Samsung 850 mit 120GB als Angebot für 66€ http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/produc...id=10&et_sub=flyer-KW24-Produktdetail-1932997  könntest die also auch da holen und dann selber einbauen.


----------



## Fixbesteck (10. Juni 2015)

Bei Mindfactory sogar nur 64,55 € für die SSD


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2015)

Fixbesteck schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory sogar nur 64,55 € für die SSD


 da musste aber noch Versand zahlen    beim MM könnte man selber hin, falls der Rest vom PC dann fertig zusammengebaut bei hardwareversand bestellt werden sollte.


----------



## trilliansays (11. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,

danke für die schnelle Hilfe und die kompetenten Ratschläge!

Herbboy: Ja, ich benutze den Konfigurator von hardwareversand.de. Freue mich also sehr, wenn ich gleich den Link dazu kriege! 

Total super wäre es, wenn ihr mir noch mal spezifisch empfehlen würdet:

- Welchen kleineren Kühler soll ich nehmen? Leise wäre schon ziemlich gut! 
- Netzteil (500W reichen, oder?)
- Mainboard - welches genau meint ihr? Das günstige von AS Rock oder Gigabyte scheine ich zu übersehen!

Hm, bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir jetzt unschlüssig - weil es so viele Versionen von der R9 280x gibt. Die klingt aber sehr gut und trifft mein Budget. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe! Ich habe mich so lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt und hätte mich ohne euch ganz schön reinfuchsen müssen. Klasse seid ihr! 

Liebe Grüße,
Isabella


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Netzteil is eben das "Dilemma", dass hardwareversand da beim Konfigurator sich vorsichtshalber an die Watt-Empfehlungen der Grafikkartenhersteller hält - daher "musst" du per Konfigurator dann wohl mehr als 500W nehmen, obwohl 500 eigentlich reichen. 


Hier wäre mein Vorschlag für c.a. 850€  PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de 
HV20I546DE Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box 183,99 €
HV1138RMDE ASRock H97M, Sockel 1150, mATX 83,99 €
HV30AC08DE ARCTIC Freezer 13 CO 26,99 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 53,99 €
HV203AXCDE Aerocool GT-A Midi-Tower - weiß Window 67,99 €
HVR550CDDE Chieftec A-80 CTG-550C 550W ATX 2.3 60,99 €
HVALU3LMDE Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 280X 3072MB GDDR5 384bit PCI-E 3.0 DVI-I/-D HDMI DisplayPort Full Retail aktiv 236,99 €
HV13W1CBDE WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's 52,99 €
HVDE03L3DE SanDisk SSD Ultra II 120GB SDSSDHII-120G-G25 68,99 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 9,99 € (*aktuelles Angebot*)


Wie viel Euro hattest du denn maximal eingeplant? Wenn es eher 900€ waren, dann könntest du in jedem Falle auch bei der SSD 240/256 statt 120/128GB nehmen. Wenn es sogar über 900€ wären, könntest du als CPU den Xeon E3-1231 v3 nehmen. Oder auch eine stärkere Grafikkarte.


----------



## trilliansays (11. Juni 2015)

Tolles Setup. Danke! Für 850€ bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. 900€ war meine absolute Grenze, 850 war tatsächlich angepeilt.

Die SSD ist natürlich recht begrenzt, aber damit komme ich klar. Du meinst also, dass man die CPU vielleicht noch aufwerten sollte?

Oh, meine Frage bliebe da noch. Wieso nicht den anderen RAM?

"
Ist die Taktung zu hoch für das Mainboard oder zahlt es sich allgemein nicht aus? Ich dachte mir eben: Die paar Euro mehr... 
Man verzeihe mir mein Unwissen!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2015)

Das zahlt sich einfach nicht aus, das ist alles.

Und beim Kühler kann es halt sein, dass du den selber montieren musst - aber wenn du ein DVD-LW selber einbauen kannst, dann auch nen Kühler


----------



## trilliansays (11. Juni 2015)

Wunderbar. Dank deiner Tipps habe ich ordentlich was gespart.
Ich habe zusätzlich noch einen günstigeren Tower ausgesucht - das Luxusmodell brauche ich nicht. Somit bin ich nun bei 809,90 € und unter dem Budget. 40-70 Euro sind schon noch drin! Was könnte/sollte ich deiner Meinung nach noch aufwerten?

Hier noch mal die derzeitige Zusammenstellung.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator/meinpc/1311312

HV20I546DE    Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box    183,99 €
HV1138RMDE    ASRock H97M, Sockel 1150, mATX    83,99 €
HV30AC08DE    ARCTIC Freezer 13 CO    26,99 €
HV20MI48DE    8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9    53,99 €
HV203A60DE    Aerocool V3X Advance Black Edition Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil    27,99 €
HVR550CDDE    Chieftec A-80 CTG-550C 550W ATX 2.3    60,99 €
HVALU3LMDE    Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 280X 3072MB GDDR5 384bit PCI-E 3.0 DVI-I/-D HDMI DisplayPort Full Retail aktiv    236,99 €
HV13W1CBDE    WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's    52,99 €
HV12SE81DE    Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA 6Gb/s 120 GB    71,99 €
HVZPCDE    Rechner - Zusammenbau    9,99 €

Und ja, selber zusammenbauen kriege ich ganz gut hin.  Aber für 10 Euro erspare ich mir das Gewusel nur zu gerne! Einen großen Kühler schraube ich dann auch noch fest.


----------



## trilliansays (12. Juni 2015)

Nun möchte ich das Thema noch schnell abschließen!
Danke nochmals an alle Helfer, insbesondere Herbboy.

Ich habe das oben genannte System noch durch folgenden Prozessor aufgewertet:
Intel Core i5-4690 in-a-Box

GUTER TIPP für Gleichgesinnte:
Wer bei Google mal "Gutschein hardwareversand.de 2015" eingibt, kriegt eine Auswahl aktueller Gutscheine. Bei Bestellwert über 500€ z.B. für mich 10€ Rabatt. Hat funktioniert (der PC ist bereits bestellt) und mir somit den Zusammenbau geschenkt. Super!

Mein System hat nun übrigens MIT Gutschein 843,84€ gekostet.

Isabella


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2015)

Jo, dann viel Spaß. Kannst ja mal rückmelden, wie der PC ist.


----------



## trilliansays (16. Juni 2015)

Der PC ist bezahlt, das Geld ist angekommen. Seitdem tut sich nichts mehr. Ich bin inzwischen auch auf die endlosen Beschwerden und Stornierungen gestoßen, mit denen die anderen Kunden von hardwareversand.de um sich werfen. Das trübt meine Vorfreude nun doch etwas. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit dem Verein? Ich habe öfters gelesen, dass man sich bei denen besser von selbst melden sollte - um zu fragen, ob wirklich alle Artikel lieferbar sind. Denn sonst kanns auch schon mal 4-7 Wochen dauern, bis überhaupt irgendwas passiert. Wow. Hilfe?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2015)

Wie jetzt - ist das Problem nun gelöst, wie im ersten Posting geschrieben, oder tut sich da nix? Generell ist es so: man bestellt die Bauteile X, Y, Z usw., und wenn irgendwas nicht auf Lager ist, wird halt gewartet, bis es da ist. Die melden sich nicht von sich aus, außer in dem Fall, dass ein Bauteil gar nicht mehr zu haben ist, was ja auch vorkommen kann. Ansonsten würd ich mal die Bauteile beim Shop einzeln aufrufen, ob du da siehst, welches davon ggf. die Verzögerung verursacht - wenn da steht "2-3 Tage", dann einfach abwarten. Sollte da aber stehen "3-4 Wochen" oder so, DANN melde dich mal beim Service und frag, ob du nicht ein anderes ähnliches Teil bekommen kannst. Das doofe ist halt, dass man ggf. erneut überweisen müsste, wenn das Ersatzprodukt teurer ist - aber wenn man ein Bauteil raussucht, was vlt. 1-2 € günstiger ist, dann müsste das an sich machbar sein.


----------



## trilliansays (16. Juni 2015)

Oh, sorry. Das "Problem gelöst" im ersten Beitrag habe ich eingefügt, nachdem Du ja mein Problem tatsächlich gelöst hattest => Grafikkarte gefunden.

Meine Bedenken wegen der 2-3 Tage sind deshalb entstanden, weil ich mir mal die Reviews auf deren Trustedshops Seite durchgelesen habe.
https://www.trustedshops.com/bewertung/info_X2657A5B7EC024039D5F7FBE8660F879C.html

Hunderte Stories, dass falsche Sachen verschickt werden, gar nicht verschickt wird, ein extrem schlechter Kundenservice besteht und man auf seine Stornierung auch gerne Wochen warten darf. So viele Gruselgeschichten hab ich bei einem Onlineshop ja schon ewig nicht mehr auf einem Haufen gesehen! Deshalb wollte ich bei dieser netten Community mal um Rat fragen. Ich warte jetzt mal bis Freitag und wenn sich bis dahin nichts tut, geht wohl das los, wovor die anderen Kunden in den Reviews warnen... Ojeh.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2015)

Also, der Shop hat halt auch extrem viele Kunden, daher findest auch "viele" Fälle, das ist klar. Nicht zuletzt, weil Leute, bei denen alles "normal" lief, nur selten die Mühe machen, dies auch zu posten. 

Die schlechten Meinungen findest du auch bei anderen, günstigen Shops, denn es kann IMMER was schiefgehen, oder die Ansprüche an der Service sind so hoch, dass ein "normaler Service" gleich als "mies" bezeichnet wird.  Oder manche Leute haben auch unrealistische Vorstellungen, z.b. wenn ein Produkt nun Mal ne Lieferzeit von ner Woche hat und nach ner Woche der Status bei "4-6 Wochen" steht, dann ist das mit Sicherheit kein Fehler vom Shop, sondern vom Zulieferer. 

Was ich gehört hab ist, dass es je nach dem mal nicht so gut beim Service läuft WENN es mal "Ärger" gibt. Grad eben auch für die Fälle, in denen was bestelltes dann grad nicht lieferbar ist. Die Sachen werden halt auch nicht reserviert, also: Mo bestellt und "auf Lager", Di kommt die Überweisung an, aber das Produkt wurde inwischen schon an einen anderen Kunden versendet, der per Kreditkarte zahlte  - wenn das Produkt dann nicht mehr auf Lager ist, muss der Kunde halt warten, bis die nächste Fuhre des Produktes bei hardwareversand eintrifft. Das führt dann natürlich schnell zu Unmut, weil viele wohl denken: bei Bestellung auf Lager, dann wird das erst mal für mich zurückgelegt.

Aber ich sag mal so: hier im Forum wird der Shop sehr oft empfohlen, und in den letzten Jahren erinnere mich nur an einen Fall, in dem es Ärger gab, wobei man da dann noch rein objektiv fragen muss, ob man da wirklich von "schlechtem Service" oder nicht eher von "normaler, aber kein Top-Service" sprechen  muss. Und ich selber hab da oft bestellt, da kam alles immer sehr schnell an. Und als ich mal 2 Grafikarten zurücksendete, musste ich nur beifügen, was Sache ist, und 4-5 Tage später war das Geld zurück auf meinem Konto. 

Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass der Shop vlt in den letzten Monaten nachgelassen hab, aber wie gesagt:  WENN es ne Verzögerung gibt, dann vermutlich, weil irgendeines der Teile grad nicht mehr auf Lager ist. Du kannst mal schauen, ob vlt. ausgerechnet eines "Deiner" Teile inzwischen nicht auf Lager ist - wenn ja, dann melde dich mal beim Shop. Ich weiß aber auch, dass die grad ne Aktion haben/hatten mit PC-Zusammenbau für 10€, d.h. vielleicht kommt es auch deswegen zu Verzögerungen, denn idR geht der PC am Tag oder einen Tag nach Geldeingang auch raus.  Und streikt DHL eigentlich aktuell noch? Wenn ja, dann kann das natürlich auch damit zu tun haben ^^

d.h. 3 mögliche Gründe: Produkt grad nicht auf Lager, Verzögerung wegen der 10€-Aktion und/oder DHL-Lieferprobleme.


----------



## trilliansays (16. Juni 2015)

Danke für die schnelle und umfassende Antwort, Herbboy.

Mein Geld ist bei denen schon eingetroffen, innerhalb von 2 Stunden hatte ich die Bestätigung. Seitdem tut sich nichts mehr und ich bin auf die ganzen unglücklichen Seelen gestoßen - da hatte ich dann natürlich Zweifel. Von 9 Artikeln sind zwei mit "2-3 Tage Lieferzeit" behaftet, der Rest sofort lieferbar. Daran hat sich im Shop zum Glück bisher nichts geändert. Vermutlich hast du Recht und man ist heutzutage viel zu sehr gewohnt, dass der ganze Kram 1-2 Tage später vor der Haustür ankommt. Also warte ich erstmal ganz brav ab!

Wenn sich was ändert, schreib ich noch mal. Vielleicht stößt ja ein ebenso verwirrter Mensch wie ich eines Tages auf diese Worte und verschont die Welt mit noch so einem Thread.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, wenn da 2-3 Tage steht, dann ist die Chance groß, dass das auch vor dem Wochenende dann da ist und eingebaut wird. Es kann sogar sein, dass die die Teile schon haben und du heut noch "unerwartet" ne Versandmail bekommst. Natürlich kann es aber auch passieren, dass aus den 2-3 Tagen doch mehr wird - das sind aber halt die Daten, die der Shop selber vom Großhandel bekommt. 

Direkt nach 1-2 Tagen hast du die Ware halt da, wenn du ne Zahlmethode machst, bei der der Shop nach Eingang der Bestellung die Ware verschicken kann - oder es einfach selber "auf gut Glück" macht. Ich selber hab halt bei hardwareversand immer nur Einzeltzeile bestellt, und bei MIR war es bis auf 1x so, dass der Geldeingang am Morgen nach der Bestellung bestätigt wurde und die Ware dann auch am gleichen Tag rausging. nur 1x dauerte es ne Woche, weil die Ware eben am Morgen des Geldeingangs nicht mehr auf Lager war  


Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass die wg. des Preiskampfes etwas nachgelassen haben, denn die Note ist seit letztem Jahr was abgesackt, war an sich zB bei Geizhals.at/de immer besser als 2,0 (inzwischen 2,3) und besser als zb amazon - grad mindfactory sticht die immer öfter aus, und die wiederum galten vor ca. 5 Jahren als "grottig"


----------



## trilliansays (18. Juni 2015)

Die ganzen Reviewer hatten bisher vollkommen Recht. Es passiert genau das, was alle sagen:

Zahlung eingegangen.
Nichts geschieht.
Eine Ware ist mit 2-3 Tagen Lieferzeit gekenntzeichnet.
Stimmt aber absolut nicht!
Freundliche E-Mail geschrieben (Dafür haben sie ja immerhin extra eine eigene Adresse, um den Status überprüfen zu dürfen).
KEINE Antwort in zwei Tagen.
Angerufen. Immerhin war der arme Mann am Telefon nett. Grund für Verzögerung: Netzteil sollte "eigentlich" schon da sein. Verspricht mir, dass zu überprüfen und noch mal nachzuhaken. Würde mir auf jeden Fall eine Mail schicken, wie lange es dauert und sollte es noch länger dauern, dann sucht er mir sofort einen Ersatz raus. Klasse, danke, schönen Tag noch!
Das war heute morgen um 10 Uhr. Bis jetzt: Keine Mail.
Alles unverändert.

Es stört mich jetzt nicht groß, immerhin ist mein Geld ja nicht verschwunden und irgendwo scheint mein Auftrag vorhanden zu sein. Aber kein Wunder, dass so viele ausrasten, wenn keine der Angaben oder Versprechungen eingehalten wird. Und mit solchen Leuten will man dann eben keine Geschäfte machen.

Mal sehen, wie das so weiterläuft. Inzwischen rechne ich mit dem PC nicht vor übernächster Woche und werde wohl noch 3 Mal anrufen müssen, um denen Beine zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2015)

Auf welchem Status ist das Netzteil denn inzwischen? Check auch mal den Spam-Ordner, ob da ne Mail gelandet ist. Was auch sein kann, im besten Falle: das Netzteil IST da, und der Supporter wusste nicht, dass es schon in der "Werkstatt" ist, und der PC geht dann doch heute noch raus. Dann schreibt der keine Mail, weil ja eh bald die "wurde versandt"-Mail kommt. Im schlechtesten Falle ist der Support überfordert und deine Anfrage wieder vergessen...

Bei der Lieferzeit verlassen die sich halt auf den Lieferanten, denn die stellen die Produkt ja nicht selber her    Und wenn der Lieferant was falsches sagt, können die da leider wenig machen... das kann dir bei jedem Shop passieren, hatte ich auch "sogar" bei amazon schon Mal. Und wenn da bei der Logistik vlt die DHL mit im Spiel ist, die aktuell ja im großen Stil streiken, dann kann das auch ein Faktor sein. Auch für den Support, denn ich bin mir sicher, dass der Shop derzeit auch HAUFENWEISE mails und Anrufe bekommt, weil die Pakete noch nicht angekommen sind...


----------



## Dragnir (28. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da musste aber noch Versand zahlen    beim MM könnte man selber hin, falls der Rest vom PC dann fertig zusammengebaut bei hardwareversand bestellt werden sollte.



Mindfactory hat den Vorteil des "Midnight Shopping": d.h. ab Mitternacht entfallen die Versandkosten  Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware,


----------

